# Feeding your frogs



## Everny (Jul 12, 2009)

i was interested as to how everyone on here goes about feeding their frogs. Until recently i have always put the crickets/flies into the tank with the frogs and allowed them to fend for themselves.

now i remove the frogs from their tank and place them in a bucket with the food, as suggeted by some people on another forum.

i was wondering what all of you do; tweezers, hand, tank etc. it would be interesting to know.


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 12, 2009)

most of the time i put there food in the enclosure , every no and again i feed them via tweezers.


----------



## reptiledude1 (Jul 12, 2009)

at night i chuck 1 cricket in front of each frog and then if they eat i put a couple more in front of them.cheers


----------



## ravan (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a little food dish in there, and just but the crickets in there... 
they seem to know what its for, because most nights theyre in the bowl waiting lol


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 12, 2009)

i just throw a heap in the tank and let them sort themselves out.

i have 1 green tree who is a pig and gets everything so i take him out and let the others get some first before i let him free on everything left moving in the tank.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, I was feeding them in their tank, just throwing some in. But one wasn't getting anything and he became very skinny. So I take him out and tweezer feed him, cos the others always sat on him and stole his food all the time, even from his mouth sometimes. The others are fine now and they all seem to share. Once the little one is bigger I will go back to group feeding, but I'll just throw the crickets in front of the little guy so he gets in first.


----------



## Everny (Jul 13, 2009)

Lovemydragons said:


> Yeah, I was feeding them in their tank, just throwing some in. But one wasn't getting anything and he became very skinny. So I take him out and tweezer feed him, cos the others always sat on him and stole his food all the time, even from his mouth sometimes.


 

this is the exact same issue i had recently which has led to me feeding each of my frogs separately outside of their tank - i have found this alot more time-consuming than i thought it would be, but it seems to be oing the job.

its interesting to know that most people seem to have the same philosophy about feeding.

i plan to keep doing what i am with one of the frogs in particular (feeding in a bucket), but i have 7 new critters arriving soon, so i hope to be able to simply put their food in with them. i dont really have time to hand-feed all of them.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2009)

I usually tip a tub of crickets or two into a tank and take my frogs and put them in.They pig out heaps then id chuck them all back into the maintank, with the the left over crix.
Heres a pic of them tucking into some mice, which they love, but only once a month or less.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 13, 2009)

lol i love GTFs. such amazing critters, anyone got that pic of one eating a snake?
as to your question sorry ive never owned any frogs. If i did i would just chuck em into the main tank.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jul 13, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> i just throw a heap in the tank and let them sort themselves out.
> 
> i have 1 green tree who is a pig and gets everything so i take him out and let the others get some first before i let him free on everything left moving in the tank.



i hope all your frogs are green trees otherwise you will have only one green tree left.

mondays i feed them one cricket each by hand then i get eight and throw em in to

then on wednsday i give them three dusted crickets each by hand to make sure they all get a good amount of calcium and vitamins.

and friday i just grab a handfull and peg the whole lot onto the back of the enclosure and let the froggies have fun

although i have to keep an eye on em so they dont try and eat each othere wich they do alot.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 13, 2009)

> anyone got that pic of one eating a snake?


Sorry,Dont know who took them but I saved them because they are very cool


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Jul 13, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Sorry,Dont know who took them but I saved them because they are very cool



there the ones!
haha cheers mate, will save them now.


----------



## MaRkAS (Jul 13, 2009)

He's a vid from Youtube
[video=youtube;CC2fnNX9mk8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC2fnNX9mk8[/video]


----------

